# CanoScan N670U



## finette (25 Juillet 2005)

j'ai mon scanner N67ou qui n'est plus reconnue par le mac osx (n'est plus en alimentation) alors qui marche sur mon PC merci de me dépanner


----------



## mac_bm (2 Août 2005)

salut,
je ne suis peut-être pas la plus experte pour t'en parler, mais je viens d'arriver à faire fonctionner le même scanner sur un ibook G3, alors...

Il faut télécharger sur le site de canon les drivers

mais surtout le driver Scangear CS (copie ci-dessous pour OS X) : 4. ScanGear CS (7.0.1.0) 
                                                                                                                                                       Logiciel permettant au micro-ordinateur de communiquer avec le scanner.

Pour l'instant, j'ai réussi à l'utiliser parce que j'ai photoshop sur l'ibook, je n'ai pas encore vu si on peut l'utiliser avec un autre logiciel (iphoto par exemple). En tous cas, ça fonctionne.

Bon courage

(-; mac_bm


----------



## jjrmusic (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour 

J'avais le même problème sur mon eMac 700 sous Panther 10.3.9 puis Tiger 10.4.2 avec le LIDE 30 de Canon. J'ai effectivement trouvé sur le site de Canon le driver "ScanGear CS 7.0X".
Cela fonctionne très biern avec PS Elément et avec Photostudio. Et je peux aussi utiliser "CanoScan Toolbox 4.1" que j'ai téléchargé sur le site de Canon. L'ancienne version livrée avec mon scanner ne marchait pas, la nouvelle si, elle est assez pratique.


----------

